# Where to buy deli cups for fruit flies, bean weevils etc



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi,

I am trying to find a good place to buy deli cups for fruit flies, bean weevils etc

Any recommendations?

Regards
jon


----------



## omen (Sep 26, 2011)

a website called joshs fros is a ood place but it is in america so i dnt know about shippin x


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Try  HERE  or  HERE  or  HERE : victory:

Probably the last one would be better for what you want.


----------



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

tesco sell packs of 10 plastic pint pots for bout a quid and cut tights up as a cover works a treat


----------



## spider shane (Apr 16, 2010)

hello mate 

go online to "the pub shop" i use them to buy all my pots for spiderlings.
here is a link

Pub Shop - The Pubshop Online Shop - Food & Takeaway Containers

have a good look as they do loads of sizes and types.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Dartfrog do them :2thumb:


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

We use veg ware for all our stuff, its starch based plastics so they compost down when i finish with them 
Eco Friendly Packaging & Catering Disposables | Vegware


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Poundland for mine lol


----------

